# WTD - Nice site.... Norfolk Broads



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hiya all

I'm off the last week in September.. touring round East Anglia... finishing at Thetford Forest for a through the night bike race.....

I've decided where I'm staying at each point - but really want to find somewhere nice to stay on the Norfolk Broads, for 1 night. I'd like it to be:

Quiet
Have water (broads) very close by, preferably in view!
A nice pub for food (if we decide to eat out)

Anyone recommend anywhere? Lots on google but thought I'd see what the MHF collective thought!

Ta

Si


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...are you in the clubs? CC or CCC.
Malc


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Both Malc....


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi

We've stayed at Waveney River Centre at Burgh St Peter nr Beccles a few times either in the m/h or our boat and have always enjoyed our visits - Plenty of amenities, good views of the marina and River Waveney from the pitches. Nice enough pub on site with good pub grub. Site can be a bit packed in the height of season, but as the motorhome pitches are at the top of the field, it's never been a problem for us

www.waveneyrivercentre.co.uk

Enjoy your trip

Steve & Ian


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chalkstorm,
Broadlands Caravan Club site fills all the requirements you ask for.
Pub couple of hundred yards, middle of Broadland and Ludham Bridge a few minutes walk up road. 
By the way, Waveney/Beccles/Loddon etc are not the Norfolk broads, yes you have guessed it, they are in Suffolk!.
Malc :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for that Malc :roll: we merely thought a nice site on the broads, allbeit close the border might be worth considering - no passport is needed to actually cross the county border! :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Reedham Ferry Caravan site is next to the river and has a pub next door serving some good grub. Mind you that was a few years back so no guarantees things haven't changed....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=342

Pete


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys - I'll take a look at them all....


----------

